# Digging problem, help!!



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Could you make him a sand pit? Bury a few treats and toys in it for him to find - still a bit messy but less so than soil, he still gets the fun of digging, and your garden stays free of holes!


----------



## Kellykath (Mar 28, 2012)

That's not a bad idea. We'll try it.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

How long is he outside?
How many toys does he have outside?
How much supervision does he have outside?


----------



## Kellykath (Mar 28, 2012)

We have a big wooded backyard. He has just a couple of tennis balls. He is often unsupervised for 30 or 40 minutes at a time. Do you have any outside toy suggestions? Thx!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

30 minutes is WAY too long for a puppy to be unsupervised and expect it to not get bored or into trouble. My mpoo will dig if he's left with toys, with another dog, and with a kid for more than 10 minutes.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Is he, perhaps, after prey? My spoo digs a lot, but we have chipmunks, etc., and wonderful smells of animals that get under the ground.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

You need to be out there with him, not just for supervision and to keep him safe and out of trouble, but also to reinforce that the sandbox is where he's to dig. If he digs elsewhere, bring him back to the sandbox and praise when he does it there. Don't let him dig anywhere else.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm amazed that he will stay outside alone that long. My dogs won't stay in the yard for more than five minutes without us (even when they have each other to play with). They want us to be with them to throw balls and stuff. Being alone outside isn't as fun as we might think for poodles since they want to be with us. Supervise his yard time and use it for fun training games.


----------



## Kellykath (Mar 28, 2012)

He loves to be outside alone and now he has somehow found a way to get out of our fenced in area. I haven't caught him in the act so I don't know how he's doing it. I guess I have to be out there at all times. It's just really hard to do.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

That little stinker!

It's really better anyways to be out with him. I hear stories of people stealing dogs all the time or feeding dogs through fences. Funny how I trust dogs more than I trust people! I wonder why?

Maybe you could double up with a tie out line. I only advocate them for dogs on harnesses and for short periods of time within a fence.


----------

